

Ask HN: What is your experience with AngelList? - takinola

If you have tried using AngelList to raise capital, I would like to know about your experience good or bad.  How did you present your company?  What did you do that worked out?  What didn't?  What was the outcome from the experience (avalanche of checks pouring in in the mail or the sound of crickets!)
======
neworbit
I haven't personally. But two close friends have. They both said "it's a good
acceleration tool if you already have traction with well known angels". Can
spur a lot of fast followers. Your mileage may vary.

Also, have heard very good things about Naval. I've got to meet that guy at
some point.

------
gjenkin
Quora has a stack of answers to the question "what do people think of
AngelList?"

[http://www.quora.com/AngelList/What-do-people-think-of-
Angel...](http://www.quora.com/AngelList/What-do-people-think-of-AngelList)

------
nhangen
Poor. Seems like you have to be already greasing the skids before using it, or
else you're just another dude with a product.

